# PC Games App: Die neue Ausgabe 11/12 ab 31.10. frisch auf iPad & Co. - jetzt testen!



## Petra_Froehlich (26. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games App: Die neue Ausgabe 11/12 ab 31.10. frisch auf iPad & Co. - jetzt testen!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games App: Die neue Ausgabe 11/12 ab 31.10. frisch auf iPad & Co. - jetzt testen!


----------



## dangee (26. Oktober 2012)

"Für alle Heft-Abonnenten (PC Games Magazin, PC Games DVD, PC Games Extended) haben wir ein wirklich attraktives Upgrade-Angebot in Vorbereitung, das voraussichtlich im März 2013 an den Start geht und beide Angebot perfekt kombiniert - mehr dazu in Kürze."

freut mich!


----------



## Deathlife (26. Oktober 2012)

dangee schrieb:


> freut mich!


 
Ich würde mich schon freuen, wenn die App erstmal überhaupt funktionieren würde.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (28. Oktober 2012)

Deathlife schrieb:


> Ich würde mich schon freuen, wenn die App erstmal überhaupt funktionieren würde.


 
Huch, was hat denn bisher nicht funktioniert?

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Deathlife (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann sie nichtmal starten. Sie stürzt immer sofort ab. (Android-Version)


----------



## kueli (29. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schön  Gibt oder wird es die App auch für den Kindle Fire HD geben? Bin nämlich kurz davor mir eben diesen oder ein Nexus7 zu kaufen.


----------



## Hoge (30. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Petra!

Wieso müssen denn Abonnenten überhaupt zahlen. Bei Heise ist es so, dass ich als Abonnent von zB. c't die Ausgaben auch auf dem iPad lesen kann. Wieso ist das bei Computec nicht möglich? Oder ist das etwa auch geplant 

Als Abonennt seit 15 Jahren würde mich dass sehr freuen.

LG René aka Hoge


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (30. Oktober 2012)

Servus Hoge/René,



Hoge schrieb:


> Hallo Petra! Wieso müssen denn Abonnenten überhaupt zahlen. Bei Heise ist es so, dass  ich als Abonnent von zB. c't die Ausgaben auch auf dem iPad lesen kann.  Wieso ist das bei Computec nicht möglich? Oder ist das etwa auch  geplant  Als Abonennt seit 15 Jahren würde mich dass sehr freuen. LG René aka Hoge



Da bitte ich einfach noch ein bisschen um Geduld - wir bereiten die Kombi gerade vor, jetzt müssen erstmal die Entwickler ran. Anfang 2013 sind wir soweit, dass wir in die Details gehen können (Konkurrenz liest mit  ).

Einstweilen sind wir sehr gespannt, was ihr morgen zu unserer Leseprobe sagt.

Viele Grüße
Petra


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (30. Oktober 2012)

Deathlife schrieb:


> Ich kann sie nichtmal starten. Sie stürzt immer sofort ab. (Android-Version)


 
Betraf das die Diablo-Klassenbücher oder die League-of-Legends-Apps? Wie auch immer, ich schlage vor, die Leseprobe zu testen (sollte ab morgen im Lauf des Tages freigeschaltet werden). Da wäre dann das Feedback hilfreich, an welcher Stelle es Probleme gibt. Wir haben die feste Absicht, neben iOS auch Android zu supporten. 

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2012)

Deathlife schrieb:


> Ich würde mich schon freuen, wenn die App erstmal überhaupt funktionieren würde.


 
Keine der pcg Apps ist mit meinem Galaxy Nexus Kompatibel (hab 2 getestet). Die Gamestar App konnte ich problemlos installieren.

Habe JB 4.1 drauf mit nem Customrom.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2012)

Hoge schrieb:


> Bei Heise ist es so, dass ich als Abonnent von zB. c't die Ausgaben auch auf dem iPad lesen kann. Wieso ist das bei Computec nicht möglich?[...]


Allerdings benötigt man dafür mMn das ct' Abo Plus, was auch ein paar EUR mehr kostet.


----------



## Hoge (30. Oktober 2012)

*Absolut richtig*

Hallo Rabowke!

Da hast Du natürlich absolut recht - das habe ich nicht gewußt. Ich bin zwar Abo Plus Bezieher, dachte aber es gilt inzw. für alle Abonnenten. Die PC Games beziehe ich in der Ab18 Version (haupsächlich aber weil es die Ab18 nicht als Extended gibt 

Trotzdem wäre es toll, wenn zumindest die Extended Abos (oder Ab18  diese ohne Aufpreis auch am Tablet lesen könnten. Ich liebe das Heft in gedruckter Form (finde es so besser zu lesen) aber als Nachschlagewerk ist es einfach komfortabler (statt alle Hefte wieder rauszukramen, wenn ich mal was nachlesen möchte).



Rabowke schrieb:


> Allerdings benötigt man dafür mMn das ct' Abo Plus, was auch ein paar EUR mehr kostet.


----------



## phoenix04 (30. Oktober 2012)

Die Idee find ich schon cool. Ich würd mich allerdings über eine Windows8-App mehr freuen, einfach weil ich kein iPad oder Android-Tablet besitze. Und wenn's ein Tablet wird, dann auf jeden Fall mit Windows 8 (wegen Office).

Leider gibt's die App ja nicht für den iPod, daher werde ich sie wohl vorerst nicht testen können. Schade. 
Zum Glück hab ich ja das Heft


----------



## Blackrain73 (31. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

mir gefällt die Leseprobe sehr gut, die Funktionalitäten der App sind gut durchdacht. Bin vor ein paar Monaten von der Printausgabe auf die Digitalausgabe bei Pubbles umgestiegen, wobei mir diese von der Bedienung her nicht so gut gefällt. Es ist lästig, wenn man ständig die Bildausschnitte vergrößern und verkleinern muß, um einen Artikel vernünftig lesen zu können. Aus diesem Grunde war ich schon kurz davor wieder auf das Print Magazin umzusteigen. Diese Problematik ist bei eurer App sehr schön gelöst und sie läuft auf dem iPad ohne Probleme. 

Ich würde ganz gerne die komplette Ausgabe über die App lesen, leider wird nur die Leseprobe angezeigt und nicht optional das ganze Magazin.

Wird man ein digitales Abo beziehen können?




Tante Edit sagt: Jetzt ist die Ausgabe in der App verfügbar. *freu*


----------



## Vordack (31. Oktober 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Keine der pcg Apps ist mit meinem Galaxy Nexus Kompatibel (hab 2 getestet). Die Gamestar App konnte ich problemlos installieren.
> 
> Habe JB 4.1 drauf mit nem Customrom.


 
Könnte irgendjemand der dafür Verantwortlich ist mal überprüfen ob/warum es mit JB 4.1 als nicht kompatibel angezeigt wird? Hab zwar ein Customrom drauf, aber warum gehen dann ALLE anderen kompatiblen Apps aus dem Playstore unproblematisch?

Danke.

Mein Android Version ist 4.1.2 mit der Baseband Version I9250XXFL1
Kernel 3.043 cyaogenmod

Danke


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (31. Oktober 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Könnte irgendjemand der dafür Verantwortlich ist mal überprüfen ob/warum es mit JB 4.1 als nicht kompatibel angezeigt wird? Hab zwar ein Customrom drauf, aber warum gehen dann ALLE anderen kompatiblen Apps aus dem Playstore unproblematisch?



Die aktuelle Version der App muss funktionieren - bitte ausprobieren und Feedback. Wenn die GS-App bei dir läuft, tut's unsere auch (ist die selbe Software).

Gratis-Leseprobe und "Vollversion" der Android-Version müssten sekündlich auftauchen.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Parsec (31. Oktober 2012)

kueli schrieb:


> Sehr schön  Gibt oder wird es die App auch für den Kindle Fire HD geben? Bin nämlich kurz davor mir eben diesen oder ein Nexus7 zu kaufen.


 Es gibt die APP zwar auf dem Nexus 7, aber sie stürzt immer direkt nach dem Start ab (beim aktualisieren der Bibliothek).


----------



## dangee (2. November 2012)

Ist wirklich gut gelungen: die Einbettung von Videos, Screenshots und 'interaktiven' Listen /Texten im Text ist praktisch und wirkt keinesfalls aufgesetzt. Allerdings scheinen die Texte nicht für das Retinadisplay optimiert (-> pixelig), was schade ist.


----------



## Unstable (5. November 2012)

Kann es sein dass die App auf Android nur in Deutschland sichtbar ist? Wenn ich in Holland bin und sie suche kann ich sie nicht finden...


----------



## Rabowke (5. November 2012)

*... als Vorzeige-CO und Klugscheisser wäre ich dafür, dass ich das Abo für's iPad 4 kostenlos bekomme! :>*

Mein iPad 4 dürfte die Woche irgendwann geliefert werden. Ich bin wirklich mal gespannt, wie gut sich hierdrauf Magazine lesen lassen. Interessieren würden mich Magazine wie PCG, Wired, c't, Spiegel und Tageszeitungen wie Die Welt & Morgenpost ( ggf. Berliner Zeitung ).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. November 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> *... als Vorzeige-CO und Klugscheisser wäre ich dafür, dass ich das Abo für's iPad 4 kostenlos bekomme! :>*


 Geizhals. Du gibst doch schon kein Geld fürs Magazin aus, und Extra-Würste sind nicht drin. CO hin oder her.


----------



## Vordack (5. November 2012)

Wenn ich im Playstore nach "PC Games" oder "PC-Games" suche finde ich alles, nur nicht die pcgames app


----------



## Bonkic (5. November 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Playstore nach "PC Games" oder "PC-Games" suche finde ich alles, nur nicht die pcgames app


 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...yLDEsImRlLmNvbXB1dGVjLnBjZ2FtZXMuYW5kcm9pZCJd

geht nicht?


----------



## Vordack (5. November 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...yLDEsImRlLmNvbXB1dGVjLnBjZ2FtZXMuYW5kcm9pZCJd
> 
> geht nicht?


 
Mit Link ja, nur vorhin hatte die google-Play Suche wohl einen Defekt.

@Petra

Die GS-App kann ich problemlos installieren, die PCG App kann ich nicht installieren...

Habe eine Cyanogen 10 Alpha drauf (basiert auf Android 4.1). Alles andere läuft super, an meinem Gerät sollte es nicht liegen.


----------



## Rabowke (5. November 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Geizhals. Du gibst doch schon kein Geld fürs Magazin aus, und Extra-Würste sind nicht drin. CO hin oder her.


Meine Leistungen sollten aber honoriert werden!


----------



## Unstable (6. November 2012)

Da meine Frage immer noch nicht beantwortet ist, tu ich das mal selber:

'Ja, die PC Games App ist nur in Deutschland zu sehen.'

Das finde ich sehr schade, denn ich lebe nicht in Deutschland, lese das Magazin aber trotzdem gerne... Kann man die App nicht global verfuegbar stellen?


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (7. November 2012)

Unstable schrieb:


> 'Ja, die PC Games App ist nur in Deutschland zu sehen.' Das finde ich sehr schade, denn ich lebe nicht in Deutschland, lese das Magazin aber trotzdem gerne... Kann man die App nicht global verfuegbar stellen?



Die PC-Games-App für iOS (also iPad) ist weltweit verfügbar - zumindest überall dort, wo iTunes funktioniert.

Die PC-Games-App für Android müssen wir für jedes einzelne Land (Österreich, Schweiz, Lettland, Liechenstein...) einzeln freischalten. Daran arbeiten wir.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Vordack (7. November 2012)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Die PC-Games-App für iOS (also iPad) ist weltweit verfügbar - zumindest überall dort, wo iTunes funktioniert.
> 
> Die PC-Games-App für Android müssen wir für jedes einzelne Land (Österreich, Schweiz, Lettland, Liechenstein...) einzeln freischalten. Daran arbeiten wir.
> 
> ...



Könnte das vielleicht ein Unterschied zur GS App sein? Kann mir nicht erklären wieso die eine geht und die andere nicht...


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (7. November 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Könnte das vielleicht ein Unterschied zur GS App sein? Kann mir nicht erklären wieso die eine geht und die andere nicht...


 
Wir können das so nicht nachvollziehen. Wie gesagt, es ist die selbe Infrastruktur/Software.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Rabowke (7. November 2012)

Wie ist die Software eigentlich aufgebaut? Ist es eine riesige pdf Datei? Liegen die Daten bzw. Inhalte komplett lokal vor?


----------



## Unstable (7. November 2012)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Die PC-Games-App für iOS (also iPad) ist weltweit verfügbar - zumindest überall dort, wo iTunes funktioniert.
> 
> Die PC-Games-App für Android müssen wir für jedes einzelne Land (Österreich, Schweiz, Lettland, Liechenstein...) einzeln freischalten. Daran arbeiten wir.
> 
> ...


Danke, ich freue mich schon mal drauf 

Btw, so weit ich das von meinen Kollegen hier auf der Arbeit weiss, die auch ihr Apps in den Play Store gestellt haben ist das nicht so schwer, ist nur ein Haken irgendwo setzen, anscheinend. Sollte also in ein paar minuten zu erledigen sein .


----------



## Kleo (13. November 2012)

Ich finde es super, dass nun eine App-Version erscheint beziehungsweise vorbereitet wird. Es ist auch eine Motivation, das Magazin in Zukunft wieder regelmäßig zu lesen, da ich mich mittlerweile daran gewöhnt habe, fast nur noch mobile Geräte zum Lesen zu nutzen.
Toll wäre es, wenn PC Games in naher Zukunft auch als Windows 8 App erschiene. Ebenso hoffe ich auf benutzerfreundliche und plattformübergreifende Kauf-/Abomodelle (etwa dass ich nur einmal zahlen muss, aber die App sowohl auf meinem Android- als auch auf meinem Windows 8-Gerät nutzen kann). Aber da warte ich einfach mal auf die kommenden Ankündigungen und freue mich erstmal, dass die ganze Sache überhaupt ins Rollen gekommen ist.


----------



## shakethatthing (13. November 2012)

Gibts wahrscheinlich nur für Android und iOS? Bin eigenlich Fan von digitalen Zeitschriften und Zeitungen aber besitze kein Smartphone/Tablet. (Ja, ich bin einer von den zwei )


----------



## Loosa (14. November 2012)

Ich bin seit geschätzten 12 Jahren Abonnent aber wollte dieses schon lange beenden. Bisher hielt mich Bequemlichkeit davon ab, aber mittlerweile sind alle meine, nicht lebenswichtigen, Ausgaben wieder auf dem Prüfstand.
Die Idee einer echten App ist super. Die Pebble-Version fand ich eine ziehmliche Krücke; im Endeffekt war das nur ein PDF des Magazins. Von daher würde mich ein gutes digitales Abo schon reizen und die Probefassung werde ich mir bei Gelegenheit ansehen. Außerdem werde ich wohl abwarten was für Möglichkeiten Bestandskunden geboten wird das Digitale freizuschalten, beziehungsweise darauf umzusteigen.

Allerdings mache ich mir bei der Preisgestaltung keine echte Hoffnung. Mir ist klar, dass die gedruckte Ausgabe in der Produktion nur wenig teurer ist als eine Digitalversion. Zumindest ist das bei Büchern wohl so. Trotzdem kommt "in etwa" der gleiche Preis für mich nicht in Frage. Das Internet ist mit dem iPad immer nah und bietet genug Alternativen.

Ich bin gerne bereit für mein Lesevergnügen zu zahlen. Aber nicht das was der deutsche Markt sich vorstellt (siehe Der Spiegel, Süddeutsche Zeitung, ...). Da lese ich lieber online oder zahle für englische Digitalmagazine. Abonnements waren in den USA schon immer stark vergünstigt (The New Yorker kostet im Print-Abo 75% weniger als am Kiosk) und bei Digitalabos ist der Unterschied noch deutlicher. Aktuell beziehe ich: The New Yorker (47 Ausgaben plus Zugriff auf das gesamte Online-Archiv für €55 im Jahr), Popular Science (€14) und MAD Magazine (€9).
Das sind vielleicht Kampfpreise aber Magazin-Apps konkurrieren, in meinen Augen, nicht gegen Print sondern gegen kostenlos. Und dank Apps wie Flipboard oder Pulse werden RSS-Feeds & Co sogar fast wie ein Magazin aufbereitet, dessen Inhalte man sich selbst zusammenstellen kann.

Trotzdem wünsche ich Euch viel Glück und Erfolg mit der neuen App!


----------



## Parsec (15. November 2012)

Die App funktioniert auf dem Nexus 7 immer noch nicht und auf entsprechendes Feedback wird anscheinend überhaupt nicht reagiert!  Kein Wunder, dass die App dafür im Playstore nur 1,2 Punkte bekommt: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.computec.pcgames.android


----------



## PropperThunderwolf (16. November 2012)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn die PC Games auch auf den Kindle verfügbar wäre. Besitze kein Smartphone.


----------



## Rabowke (16. November 2012)

So, hab gerade die iPad App. getestet. Kann es sein, das die App. nicht für das Retina Display optimiert wurde? Die Schrift ist verwaschen und unscharf und auch die Bilder sind nicht wirklich scharf?!

Vllt. lag das auch nur an der Leseprobe, glaub ich aber nicht. Wie ein Magazin richtig gut umgesetzt wird, zeigt mMn Engadget Distro Magazin. Gestochen scharf, flüssig und kostenlos, wobei der Punkt nicht so wichtig ist


----------



## DFR-Spike (18. November 2012)

Super idee mit der App, wurde aber auch langsam Zeit.
Es gibt bestimmt einige PCGames Leser im Ausland, so wie mich, die sich jetzt freuen.
Nur eine Sache gibt es zu bemängeln.
Eure Videos laufen trotz 3 MB Leitung nicht flüssig, das machen die Kollegen vom Spielstern in Ihrer App noch besser 
Aber der Grundstein is ja schonmal gelegt.


----------



## hunter74 (23. November 2012)

Ich find die App absolut genial! Endlich mal nicht die klassischen PDF-Zeitschriften...
Die Navigation hat mir schon bei den Diablo-Klassen-Zeischriften gefallen!

Was mir besonders gefällt: Ich kann auf diese Weise endlich mal die Videos bequem anschauen...die DVD in den PC einzulegen war ich ehrlich gesagt meist zu faul )

Auch ich bin sehr neugierig, wie ihr das Abo-konzept strickt...Mir persönlich würde die DVD (wg. dem Gratis-Spiel)  im Briefkasten reichen...oder sogar nur ein Download-Link parallel zur App (natürlich mit Kopierschutz über den Key in der Mail o.ä.).

Tolle Arbeit - Weiter so!

Für die Zukunft würde ich mir dann noch eine Art Suchfunktion (übergreifend über alle Zeitschriften) o.ä. wünschen - bzw. eine  zentrale "Zeitschrift" in der App, in der man dann die jeweiligen Artikel zu einem bestimmten Game finden kann... (ohne alle Zeitschriften einzeln öffnen zu müssen)

Ob das allerdings mir IOS überhaupt machbar ist ??!? Ist sicher ne harte Nuss für eure Programmierer )


----------



## phoenix04 (2. Januar 2013)

Schade, dass ich die App weder mit meinem iPod touch noch mit meinem Win8-Rechner oder Windows Phone 7 testen kann.
Evtl. würd ich mir sogar ein günstiges (Android-)Tablet dafür zulegen.
Bin auf jeden Fall auf die Abo-Möglichkeiten gespannt. 


Wie hunter74 könnte ich auf das gedruckte Heft verzichten, wenn's die DVD mit der Vollversion so gäbe. Am besten natürlich wieder in so nem schicken Pappschuber, auf dem der Inhalt aufgedruckt ist und den man in eine DVD-Hülle stecken kann. (Die neuen, unscheinbaren Hüllen find ich echt nicht schön!)
Die Videos laufen ja jetzt auch schon nur noch per PC und nicht mehr (wie vorher) über's DVD-Laufwerk (schade).


----------



## Rabowke (2. Januar 2013)

hunter74 schrieb:


> Für die Zukunft würde ich mir dann noch eine Art Suchfunktion (übergreifend über alle Zeitschriften) o.ä. wünschen - bzw. eine  zentrale "Zeitschrift" in der App, in der man dann die jeweiligen Artikel zu einem bestimmten Game finden kann... (ohne alle Zeitschriften einzeln öffnen zu müssen)
> 
> Ob das allerdings mir IOS überhaupt machbar ist ??!? Ist sicher ne harte Nuss für eure Programmierer )


 Ein Artikel = eine .pdf Datei und ein Verzeichnis mit allen Artikel anlegen, die dann die entsprechende .pdf Datei laden und öffnen ... ja, schwierige Nuss!  

Ich finds eher schade, dass auf meine Kritik bzgl. der Darstellungsqualität nicht eingegangen wird. Distro Magazine von Engadget stellt für mich immer noch das non-plus-ultra dar, selbst die c't mit .pdfs & Dateigrößen um die 50mb haben ein besseres Schriftbild.


----------

